# Paphos long term rental



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Im planning to move to Paphos in the next month or so and just wondered if anybody had any pointers on the best place to find long term rental properties. I have seen a few on various websites, just wondered if their was any local secrets that may help?

Many Thanks

Ali


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

greiga said:


> Hi,
> Im planning to move to Paphos in the next month or so and just wondered if anybody had any pointers on the best place to find long term rental properties. I have seen a few on various websites, just wondered if their was any local secrets that may help?
> 
> Many Thanks
> ...


Ali there are loads of places to rent now and many owners will take less than they are actually asking for.
So many people have given up trying to sell for the time being and are happy to cover the costs of their mortgages etc until things improve in the property market.

Regards Veronica


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I reckon i will just head over and see what bargains i can pick up once there, rather than commit myself now. My plan is to rent for a while with a view to buying after i get a feel for the local market. Sounds like its a good time for both just now. 
Many Thanks

Ali


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

greiga said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I reckon i will just head over and see what bargains i can pick up once there, rather than commit myself now. My plan is to rent for a while with a view to buying after i get a feel for the local market. Sounds like its a good time for both just now.
> Many Thanks
> 
> Ali


Most people are renting to start with now as there is so much available.
Gone are the days when the only properties to buy were off plan from developers.
Nowadays resales are the best buys as you can see what you are getting and extrassuch as aircon and white goods are usually included. Also many people who are returning to the UK (or wherever they come from) are now willing to take offers below asking price.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Grega
We moved over from sunny fife last oct . love it, come over find the right area for you then look at what is for rent there ,We rented for a month in holiday apartment looked from there .
We have been planing for a long time spent a lot of time here so did know more or less what we needed.
Tricia


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Tricia,
Thanks for your feedback. Im going to rent for 6 months to get a feel for the local market, there are plenty of places right now. Hope you have settled in

Many Thanks

Ali


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Ali we felt at home right away Its a dream that was along time coming so making the most of it, keep asking Q on forums get all info you can but at the end of the day its what is right for you .
All the best Tricia.
ps off to dentist on wed oh coming as i dont know the greek for stop that hurt lol.
or do you think ahhhhhhhhhhhh will do?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi Ali we felt at home right away Its a dream that was along time coming so making the most of it, keep asking Q on forums get all info you can but at the end of the day its what is right for you .
> All the best Tricia.
> ps off to dentist on wed oh coming as i dont know the greek for stop that hurt lol.
> or do you think ahhhhhhhhhhhh will do?


Just say ouch and bite the dentists fingers. They tend to understand that


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah i think the universal scream of ahhhhhhhh should relay the message. Like yourself, the move to cyprus is something we have been thinking of for a while so definately looking forward to it. Good luck with the dentist :-(

Ali


----------

